# Κατευόδιο στον Στιβ Τζομπς



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2011)

Ήταν «εργάτης του λόγου»; Όχι. Μας έδωσε όμως σπουδαία καινούργια εργαλεία. Ας είναι ελαφρό το χώμα που θα σκεπάσει τον Στιβ Τζομπς.

Apple co-founder Steve Jobs dies aged 56 (BBC)
Apple's Steve Jobs has passed away (ZDNet)
Εφυγε από τη ζωή ο Στιβ Τζομπς (Καθημερινή)


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 6, 2011)

Διαβάζοντας αυτή την είδηση στο Mac μου, δεν μπορώ να μην του πω αντίο.


----------



## Earion (Oct 9, 2011)

Τον εκλιπόντα Στηβ Τζομπς θα τον θυμούνται με νοσταλγία όλοι όσοι ήρθαν σε επαφή με τον κόσμο των υπολογιστών μέσα από έναν Μάκιντος. Είμαι κι εγώ ένας από αυτούς και η πλημμυρίδα των τελευταίων ημερών δεν με άφησε ασυγκίνητο. Ξανάφερα στη μνήμη τις «ηρωικές» εκείνες εποχές, προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του ’80, όταν άρχιζε και στην Ελλάδα να αποκτά σάρκα και οστά ο όρος οικιακός υπολογιστής. Τότε που ξεφυτρώναν στις συνοικίες μικρομάγαζα με «κομπιούτερ», τα πιτσιρίκια της γειτονιάς αποκτούσαν άλλο ένα σημείο συνάντησης πριν ή μετά το ποδόσφαιρο και τα περιοδικά για υπολογιστές πολλαπλασιάζονταν σαν τα μανιτάρια. Οι εποχές άλλαζαν, αυτοκρατορίες και τείχη κατέρρεαν και ο κόσμος ανακάλυπτε κάθε τόσο άλλον ένα τομέα της καθημερινής ζωής στον οποίο μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν οι υπολογιστές. Το δίλημμα-σύνθημα της εποχής στο δικό μας μικρόκοσμο ήταν: συμβατός με Αϊμπιέμ ή Μάκιντος;

Πώς να μπορούσα να μεταδώσω λίγη από την ατμόσφαιρα της εποχής για όποιον δεν την έχει ζήσει; Οι κάτοχοι του Μάκιντος να ανακαλύπτουν ενθουσιασμένοι τι θα πει «μηχάνημα φιλικό προς το χρήστη» και να μεταβάλλονται στη στιγμή σε πιστούς μιας νέας θρησκείας. Να βλέπουν με οίκτο τους υπόλοιπους. Εμείς να έχουμε «γραφικό περιβάλλον» (τι άστοχη μετάφραση!), οι άλλοι να παλεύουν με γραπτές εντολές· εμείς να ανοίγουμε παράθυρα, οι άλλοι να πηγαίνουν πέρα δώθε με το βελάκι στο μενού των εντολών· εμείς να πετάμε με μια κίνηση τα άχρηστα σε κάδο σκουπιδιών, οι άλλοι να μην καταλαβαίνουν τι κάνουμε· εμείς (το άκρον άωτο της μαγείας) να κουνάμε ποντίκι και να μεταφέρουμε ό,τι θέλουμε με ντραγκ εν ντροπ, οι άλλοι να ταλαιπωρούνται, να ζηλεύουν και να παραδέχονται την ανωτερότητά μας. Μα και βέβαια αισθανόμασταν διαφορετικοί και ανώτεροι. Είχε άλλο στιλ να έχεις Μάκιντος! Τη διαφήμιση του Ρίντλεϊ Σκοτ δεν την είδαμε εδώ, ούτε άλλωστε και τον Τζομπς τον ξέραμε ως όνομα, αυτά τα μάθαμε αργότερα. Μας έφτανε που σε ολοσέλιδη διαφήμιση εφημερίδων σπουδαίοι Έλληνες (από τον Γιάννη Τσεκλένη ώς τον Μίμη Πλέσσα) περηφανεύονταν που είχαν Μακ. Το ψιθυρίζαμε όλο νόημα: «Είμαστε Μακ πέρσονς». Πνεύμα μονάδος. Τι ήταν καλύτερο, να ακουμπάς τα λεφτά σου στον Μπιλ Γκέιτς, ένα γυαλάκια σπαστικό, που εξέπεμπε την εικόνα του ανέραστου και κοίταζε πώς ν’ αντιγράψει τον Μακ, ή να τα δίνεις στην Απλ που σου τα έπαιρνε τουλάχιστον με στιλ;

Πνεύμα μονάδος ακόμα κι όταν βλέπαμε γύρω μας την κατάσταση ν’ αλλάζει. Τον Γκέιτς να βγάζει Γουίντοουζ, χιλιάδες ταϊβανέζικους κλώνους να κατακλύζουν την αγορά, ο κάθε πικραμένος να κυκλοφορεί προγράμματα για συμβατούς που όλο και λιγότερο να προσαρμόζονται σε Απλ, κι από δίπλα η παντελής απουσία σέρβις στην Ελλάδα, χαίνουσα πληγή και αιτία απόγνωσης. Να λες: «Εγώ θα σας γράψω το κείμενο σε Μακ» και να σου ρίχνουνε το βάρος: «Μετατρέψτε το, παρακαλούμε, σε ελληνικά για πισί». Να φορτώνεσαι σε φίλους: «Φτιάξε μου Γιώργο, να χαρείς, ένα προγραμματάκι να γυρίζει τα ελληνικά του Μακ σε Γουίντοουζ», και να το ξέρεις πως θα χάσεις τη διαμόρφωση και να μη σε πειράζει. Διαμόρφωση απ’ την αρχή σε κείμενα μεγέθους βιβλίου. Λύσσα.

Μόνη παρηγοριά το ότι η Απλ κυριαρχούσε ακόμα στις γραφικές τέχνες και στα ατελιέ παραγωγής βιβλίων. Είχε το συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα. Ο Μακ από τη στιγμή της σύλληψής του είχε σχεδιαστεί γι’ αυτό, όπως εκ των υστέρων διηγήθηκε ο Τζομπς στην περίφημη ομιλία του, και αυτό το όφειλε στα μαθήματα καλλιγραφίας που είχε παρακολουθήσει στα ταραγμένα πανεπιστημιακά του χρόνια. «Έμαθα για τις γραμματοσειρές με ή χωρίς πατούρα, για τις αποστάσεις μεταξύ διαφόρων συνδυασμών γραμμάτων, για τα συστατικά της σπουδαίας τυπογραφίας». Και μόνο γι’ αυτό θα άξιζε τη λατρεία των εραστών του έντυπου λόγου. Αυτό το πλεονέκτημα, και το ότι από πολύ νωρίς η Απλ είχε προσεγγίσει τα αμερικανικά πανεπιστήμια και με επωφελείς συμφωνίες είχε αναλάβει να τα εξοπλίσει με δικά της μηχανήματα (υποδομές που δεν αλλάζουν εύκολα) είναι που κράτησε την Απλ ζωντανή στα δύσκολα χρόνια.

Πού ακριβώς ήταν το λάθος; Λίγο πολύ, απ’ όσο κατάλαβα, στην επιχειρηματική στρατηγική. Η Απλ, που καλλιεργούσε την εικόνα του αντισυμβατικού, η παρέα των χίπηδων, τα παιδιά των λουλουδιών που έφερναν στην Κοιλάδα του Πυριτίου την κουλτούρα της Καλιφόρνιας της δεκαετίας του ’60, συμπεριφέρθηκε επιχειρηματικά σαν τον χειρότερο τσιγκούνη κεφαλαιοκράτη. Παράδοξο των παραδόξων. Δεν άνοιξε τα μυστικά της, αρνήθηκε να επιτρέψει την κυκλοφορία αντιγράφων. Ό,τι μηχάνημα ή λογισμικό έμπαινε στα Μακ ήταν κατά δικό της. Ο κάτοχος του Μακ μπορούσε να αισθάνεται ασφαλής, κανένα πρόβλημα συμβατότητας στα διάφορα συστατικά του εξοπλισμού του δεν υπήρχε, ήταν όλα πιστοποιημένα από την Απλ. (Για πολύν καιρό, δεν ξέρω αν ακόμα και σήμερα ισχύει, τα Μακ δεν είχαν πρόβλημα προσβολής από ιούς). Αλλά σε τι κόστος! Υπέρογκο. Ενώ απ’ την άλλη, ο ακατανόμαστος (που θέλω να τον δω κρεμασμένο στην Πλατεία Συντάγματος) άφησε όλα τα λουλούδια ν’ ανθήσουν. Γέμισε ο κόσμος «συμβατούς». Προβλήματα συμβατότητας; Άπειρα. Επιθέσεις από ιούς; Ολόκληρη βιομηχανία. Αλλά η αγορά πλημμύρισε κλώνους πισί και Γουίντοουζ. Η Απλ ψυχοραγούσε.

Κι έπειτα ήρθε το πλήρωμα του χρόνου. Σαν ένα παραμύθι (έτσι ακριβώς πουλήθηκε στη μυθολογία της επιχειρηματικότητας, την «αφήγηση» δηλαδή που επιβάλλεται στο νου του ανθρώπου της εποχής) ξαναγύρισε ο αποδιωγμένος μεσσίας. Τότε λίγο πολύ μάθαμε στην Ελλάδα ποιος ήταν ο Στιβ Τζομπς, πώς είχε στήσει την εταιρεία και πώς διώχτηκε, τι έκανε στο μεταξύ και πώς επέστρεψε σωτήρας για να πάρει την ηθική του εκδίκηση. Πώς πήρε το ετοιμοθάνατο όραμά του και του ξαναφύσηξε ζωή.

Πρώτη, κυρίαρχη απόφασή του, να επενδύσει στην αισθητική. Ο καταναλωτής δεν θέλει πια απ’ το μηχάνημά του μόνο λειτουργικότητα, θέλει καλαισθησία, θέλει και την αίσθηση του εξατομικευμένου. Και ο Τζομπς άφησε τη βεντέτα με τον Γκέιτς, συμβιβάστηκε (σε σημείο που όποιος σήμερα έχει Μακ να μπορεί να το λειτουργεί σαν πισί), κι βάλθηκε να δώσει χαρακτήρα στα μηχανήματα με τη βοήθεια του βιομηχανικού σχεδιασμού. Έδωσε στον κόσμο Άιμακ. Πώς να μη συγκινηθεί το κοινό; Άνοιξε μόνος του το νέο μονοπάτι. Με ό,τι έριξε στην αγορά κατόπιν, τα πώς τα λένε, άιποντ, τηλέφωνα, ταμπλέτες, ήξερε πως κρατούσε το κοινό του μαγεμένο. Και ήξερε πώς να το κρατά.

Αυτός ήταν ο Τζομπς. Άνθρωπος που γνώριζε ότι η αισθητική έχει βαρύτητα, ότι φέρνει αποτέλεσμα με ρίζες μακροχρόνιες. Γνώριζε ότι μπορείς να κάνεις τα πάντα, αρκεί να τα κάνεις με στιλ. 

Ήταν ο «Μικελάντζελο του καπιταλισμού»; Να το δεχτώ, για όση αξία έχουν τα στερεότυπα. Ήταν ο χίπης, ο μαλιάς, ο βουδιστής, ο αλλοπρόσαλλος με τη βαθιά πληγή από τα παιδικά του χρόνια. Ήταν ο τελειομανής, ο δικτατορικός, το ανυπόφορο αφεντικό, ο που δεν δίστασε να ρίξει στα λεφτά τον πρώτο φίλο και συνεργάτη του. Είχε το μάτι το διαβολικό να οραματίζεται χρήσεις που κανείς δεν μπορούσε να προβλέψει για πράγματα πρωτόβγαλτα (το ποντίκι, εφεύρεση της Ζήροξ το είδε σε κάποια επίσκεψή του στα εργαστήρια και το αντέγραψε αδίστακτα), έπειθε το κοινό πως έχει ανάγκες που κανείς δεν είχε φανταστεί. Αλλά για μένα, ξαναλέω, αυτό που εκτιμώ στην εικόνα του είναι η πεποίθηση στη δύναμη του αισθητικά ωραίου.

Είχε στιγμές αδυναμίας; Κρίσης; Ναι, και τις ξεπέρασε. Είχε τη δύναμη --τη σύνεση-- να συμφιλιωθεί με το φάσμα του θανάτου. Και πιο πριν, στην πιο αναπάντεχη στιγμή της ζωής του, όταν βρισκόταν στην κορφή, δοκίμασε την αντιστροφή της μοίρας, σε μια πτώση τόσο μετεωρική που θα την περιέγραφε κανείς σαν αρχαία τραγωδία. Δεν μπόρεσα, διαβάζοντας την περίφημη ομιλία του, να μείνω ασυγκίνητος σε μια αναρώτησή του που, τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, θα μπορούσε να την είχε βάλει ένας αρχαίος συγγραφέας στο στόμα του ήρωά του:

*Πώς μπορείς να απολυθείς από μία εταιρεία που ξεκίνησες και έστησες εσύ;
*
Απάντηση φυσικά δεν υπάρχει. Μόνο όποιος έχει πιει το πικρό αυτό ποτήρι μέχρι τον πάτο, όπως ο Τζομπς, μπορεί να καταλάβει. Εκείνος περιπλανήθηκε στην έρημο της εξορίας κι εκεί συνάντησε το άστρο που τον ξανάφερε στο στερέωμα. Πόσοι άλλοι στη θέση του θα είχαν --θα έχουν-- λυγίσει...

Αυτή την εμπειρία του σέβομαι και αυτά τα δύο στοιχεία του (πίστη στο αισθητικά υψηλό και αλύγιστο πνεύμα στην πτώση) εκτιμώ, όταν διαβάζω την ομιλία του προς τους τελειόφοιτους στην τελετή αποφοίτησης του πανεπιστημίου Στάνφορντ του 2005. Ο Τζομπς απέκτησε με το σπαθί του το δικαίωμα να δίνει συμβουλές. Το κείμενο κυκλοφορεί διαδικτυακά εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, αλλά για λόγους προφανείς τώρα, με το θάνατο του Τζομπς, ενισχύεται η επικαιρικότητά του.

Θα ήθελα να σταθώ κι εγώ, όπως πολλοί άλλοι, στην καταληκτήρια προτροπή (που αναμασιέται κατά κόρον αυτές τις μέρες σε άλλο ένα μίντια μπλιτς από αυτά που μας επιφυλάσσουν κάθε τόσο τα μέσα).

*Stay hungry. Stay foolish*
​Αναζήτησα προσπάθειες απόδοσης της φράσης στα ελληνικά και δεν έμεινα ικανοποιημένος. Ομολογώ ότι δεν είναι από τους εύκολους στόχος:

Όχι βέβαια:
Μείνετε πεινασμένοι, μείνετε ανόητοι, ή
Μείνε πεινασμένος. Μείνε ανόητος.

Ούτε, προς Θεού:
Μείνετε πεινασμένοι, μείνετε μωροί (Στ. Κασιμάτης, στην _Καθημερινή της Κυριακής_, 9.10.2011).

Ακόμα λιγότερο:
Μείνε πεινασμένος, μείνε χαζοχαρούμενος 
(Απόπειρα μετάφρασης από ένα πρόσωπο που το έχω σε χαμηλή εκτίμηση, αλλά που αξίζει να διαβάσετε το σκεπτικό του εδώ προτού το απορρίψετε μετ’ επαίνων).

Κάπως καλύτερο το:
Παραμείνετε διψασμένοι! Παραμείνετε τρελοί!

Και ακόμα καλύτερο το:
Παραμείνετε διψασμένοι. Παραμείνετε παράτολμοι! (Τατιάνα Καποδίστρια από το Κ της _Καθημερινής_ πριν κάμποσες βδομάδες)

Ή το:
Μείνε πεινασμένος. Κάνε την τρέλα σου.

Εγώ θα μετέφραζα, κι ας είναι κόντρα στις λέξεις:

*Κράτα τη δίψα σου. Κράτα την τρέλα σου.*

Όχι «Μείνε πεινασμένος». Δεν εννοεί να αποδιώχνεις τα υλικά αγαθά γύρω σου, ούτε να γίνεις ασκητής. «Κράτα τη δίψα σου» σημαίνει κράτα άσβεστη τη δίψα σου για το καινούργιο. Να είσαι πάντα έτοιμος για ό,τι έρχεται. Το δε «Κράτα την τρέλα σου» σημαίνει κράτα την ιερή μανία που σε κυριεύει (όποτε σε κυριεύει). Αυτό δηλαδή που όλοι γνωρίζουμε αλλά κανείς μας δεν παραδέχεται (ιδίως μπροστά στα παιδιά του):

*Αυτοί που πάνε τον κόσμο μπροστά είναι οι τρελοί, όχι οι γνωστικοί.
*​Τέτοιος ήταν ο Τζομπς.


Υ.Γ. Το κείμενο αυτό γράφτηκε με διαλείμματα από προχτές ώς σήμερα, και, επειδή δεν είχα πρόσβαση στο φόρουμ, αγνοώ αν έχει γραφτεί ήδη κάτι σχετικό. Πιθανόν να έχει καταστεί ανεπίκαιρο. Στην περίπτωση αυτή οι μοδεράτορες μπορείτε να το σβήσετε.

Υ.Γ. 2: Η προτροπή Stay hungry; stay foolish με συγκίνησε τόσο όσο να λογαριάζω εδώ και λίγες εβδομάδες να την βάλω στην υπογραφή μου. Κάποιος άλλος με πρόλαβε και του αφιερώνω αυτό το σημείωμα. Χαλάλι του, γιατί κάτι ξέρει από πικρά ποτήρια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2011)

Τα είπες όλα. Ακόμη θυμάμαι το πολιτισμικό σοκ όταν βρέθηκα από την οθόνη του Μάκιντος μπροστά σε ένα πράσινο C:\>_ Χρειάστηκα δυο βδομάδες να καταλάβω πώς είναι δυνατόν ένας υπολογιστής να μην μπορεί να προσφέρει WYSIWYG, μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιος να μειώσει την απελπισία μου δείχνοντάς μου ένα Ventura. Κι ακόμα έχω κρατημένες τις δισκέτες των 720Κ με τα δεδομένα που κανένα μηχάνημα δεν μπορεί πια να τα διαβάσει...



Earion said:


> *Κράτα τη δίψα σου. Κράτα την τρέλα σου.*


Από τις καλύτερες μεταφράσεις που έχω δει. Αυτό που αναρωτήθηκα, όμως, είναι πώς θα το έλεγε αν μητρική του γλώσσα ήταν τα ελληνικά. Δεν θα μιλούσε, υποθέτω, για πείνα, αλλά για δίψα· δίψα για γνώση έχουμε εμείς. Κι η τρέλα του, εμάς μας είναι γνωστή από τ' αρχαία χρόνια: Η αλογόμυγα, ο οίστρος.

Θα βρεθεί άραγε πια Έλληνας να παρακινήσει τη νεότερη γενιά να κρατήσει άσβεστα τη δίψα της για γνώση και τον δημιουργικό της οίστρο;


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2011)

Earion, ο πρώτες σου παράγραφοι είναι η σύνοψη του διχασμού σε Μακ και Πισί, και μια σωστή περιγραφή του τι ψώνια ήταν οι οπαδοί της Απλ (και τώρα είναι, αλλά διαφορετικά από τότε). Για τους περισσότερους από εμάς δεν υπήρξε επιλογή, όλοι πισί χρησιμοποιούσαν, οπότε κι εμείς πισί αγοράζαμε και υφιστάμεθα τη χλεύη των Μακ-οπαδών, λες και ήταν ο χώρος της δουλειάς γήπεδο. Η ανωτερότητα του Α ή του Β συστήματος δε νομίζω ότι ενδιέφερε ιδιαίτερα τον υπάλληλο που η εταιρεία του αποφάσιζε τι θα χρησιμοποιήσει και πώς. Όμως από τότε η Απλ είχε πιάσει το νόημα Απλ= θρησκεία. Ο Τζομπς μετακίνησε την εταιρεία εκεί που μπορούσε να έχει το προβάδισμα, στις συσκευές. Και κατάφερε να περιπαίζει στα ίσα τους οπαδούς και αυτοί να μην ενοχλούνται, όπως π.χ. με την τιμή του Αείφωνου. Αυτό μόνο οι πολιτικοί και οι σταρ της μουσικής το καταφέρνουν συνήθως.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2011)

Έμαθα τα κομπιούτερ όταν με εκπαίδευσαν στη χρήση mainframe, που γέμιζε ένα δωμάτιο και τροφοδοτούσε κάπου 200 τερματικά. Έμαθα να προγραμματίζω dBase στο CP/M ενός supermicro. Αναπόφευκτα, όταν ήρθαν τα PC, έγινα φίλος του Γκέιτς, αλλά έβλεπα τα Apple σαν συμπληρωματικά, συχνά σαν σκαπανείς που άνοιγαν το δρόμο για να ξέρει από πού να πάει η Microsoft.

Αλλά, ναι, έτσι όπως τα περιγράφεις ήταν τα πράγματα, Earion. Ένα ακόμα μεγάλο δίπολο εκείνης της εποχής, δίπλα στα πολιτικά, τα αθλητικά ή… το παλιότερο «Beatles ή Rolling Stones;». Πάντως βρήκα μίζερο το κείμενο του Διόδωρου, 
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=424177&h1=true
αν και δεν αποκλείεται να κάλυψε αρκετούς αϊμπιεμικούς.

Το αντισυμβατικό μήνυμα του Τζομπς είναι μήνυμα επιβίωσης. Όποιος δεν κρατά τη δίψα του και την τρέλα του, πεθαίνει νέος. Μέσα του.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2011)

Διαβάζω στο Kindle τη βιογραφία και είναι φυσικά συναρπαστική. Ειδικά εκείνο το σημείο που αναφέρεται στους παρ' ολίγον συνεταίρους του, που τους πρόσφερε ένα καλό ποσοστό της υπό ίδρυση εταιρείας Apple Computers και αρνήθηκαν!


Wayne then got cold feet. As Jobs started planning to borrow and spend more money, he recalled the failure of his own company. He didn’t want to go through that again. Jobs and Wozniak had no personal assets, but Wayne (who worried about a global financial Armageddon) kept gold coins hidden in his mattress. Because they had structured Apple as a simple partnership rather than a corporation, the partners would be personally liable for the debts, and Wayne was afraid potential creditors would go after him. So he returned to the Santa Clara County office just eleven days later with a “statement of withdrawal” and an amendment to the partnership agreement. “By virtue of a re-assessment of understandings by and between all parties,” it began, “Wayne shall hereinafter cease to function in the status of ‘Partner.’”* It noted that in payment for his 10% of the company, he received $800, and shortly afterward $1,500 more.* 

Had he stayed on and kept his 10% stake, *at the end of 2010 it would have been worth approximately $2.6 billion. *Instead he was then living alone in a small home in Pahrump, Nevada, where he played the penny slot machines and lived off his social security check. 

He later claimed he had no regrets. “I made the best decision for me at the time. Both of them were real whirlwinds, and I knew my stomach and it wasn’t ready for such a ride.”
​


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2011)

Η απόφασή του δε μου φαινεται τόσο λανθασμένη. Αφού ήταν ο μόνος με περιουσία αυτόν θα κυνηγούσαν οι τράπεζες σε περίπτωση προβλήματος. 
Τέτοια παραδείγματα υπάρχουν πολλά στις επιχειρήσεις. Για παράδειγμα, η Digital Research. 


> When the IBM Personal Computer was being developed, DR was asked to supply a version of CP/M written for the Intel 8086 microprocessor as the standard operating system for the PC, which used the code-compatible Intel 8088 chip. DR, which had the dominant OS system of the day, was uneasy about the agreement with IBM and refused, Microsoft seized this opportunity to supply the OS in addition to other software (e.g. BASIC) for the new IBM PC. When the IBM PC arrived in late 1981, it came with PC-DOS, which was developed from 86-DOS, which Microsoft acquired for this purpose. By mid-1982, it was marketed as MS-DOS for use in hardware compatible non-IBM computers. This one decision resulted in Microsoft becoming the leading name in computer software. This story is detailed from Microsoft and IBM's point of view in the PBS series Triumph of the Nerds and from Gary Kildall's friends and coworkers point of view on The Computer Chronicles.



Και εδώ λέει γιατί.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2011)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς ίδιο το παράδειγμα, ούτε το ανέφερα ως παράδειγμα επιχειρηματικών συμφωνιών που θα μπορούσαν να είχαν γίνει μεταξύ εταιρειών και δεν έγιναν. Τέτοιες υπάρχουν χιλιάδες. 

Είναι κάπως διαφορετικό ότι αυτός ο Wayne, που ήταν ένας ιδιώτης λίγο μεγαλύτερος στην ηλικία από το ντούο Τζομπς-Βόσνιακ, πρώτα υπέγραψε μαζί τους το καταστατικό ίδρυσης μιας νέας εταιρείας και λίγες μέρες μετά μετάνιωσε και αποσύρθηκε, ενώ είχαν ήδη πάρει την πρώτη τους παραγγελία για 50 κομμάτια Apple Computers.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2011)

Κι από αυτά τα παραδείγματα υπάρχουν πολλά.


----------

